# ajusting tappets on E15



## project 12 (Aug 22, 2006)

hey guys, i'm new to the forum. i actually found this forum on a search for some info so i decided to join up the same time. i have a 87 sentra with the E15 carb engine, was running really well until lately, i gotta pull her down to change the bearings. i got the torque figures from torquespecs.com but i have a prob finding out what to guage the tappets at. can anyone with a workshop manual, or atcess to 1, help me out plz? my dad's tappets also needs adjusting as well...thanks in advance


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

project 12 said:


> hey guys, i'm new to the forum. i actually found this forum on a search for some info so i decided to join up the same time. i have a 87 sentra with the E15 carb engine, was running really well until lately, i gotta pull her down to change the bearings. i got the torque figures from torquespecs.com but i have a prob finding out what to guage the tappets at. can anyone with a workshop manual, or atcess to 1, help me out plz? my dad's tappets also needs adjusting as well...thanks in advance


I don't know the exact #'s because mine has hydraullic lifters, but on most engines I've done it uses 0.010" - 0.012" using a feeler gauge.


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

0.28cm on the Haynes manual. Both intake and exhaust valves.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

manjula said:


> 0.28cm on the Haynes manual. Both intake and exhaust valves.


Whoa!
I think you got a decimal point in the worng place
0.28 CM is 0.110" nearly 1/8" inch
I think maybe 0.028 CM would be more like it, which converts to 0.011" which is right between the tolerance I have seen on moast cars of 0.010" - 0.012".


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

Oh yes.... regret the error....sorry. Should be 0.028cm.


----------



## project 12 (Aug 22, 2006)

i got em done... 0.008 i think it is. whaeva is it it idling quieter and feels smoother during excelleration. anyhow, thanks for the help guys...i now biting tyres on 2nd gear again at will!


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

project 12 said:


> i got em done... 0.008 i think it is. whaeva is it it idling quieter and feels smoother during excelleration. anyhow, thanks for the help guys...i now biting tyres on 2nd gear again at will!


0.008 might be too tight noh?


----------



## project 12 (Aug 22, 2006)

maybe i got another 0 ther that aint suppose to be there , hehe, i think it would be 0.08 (?) anyhow, we had dem at 0.11 i think it was, and that was way to loose!!! i never heard my tappets make that much noise b4! i mean i had to turn my radio up not to hear it..now i could listen to my engine the whole day.


----------

